# My Angel - Finally got an answer!!



## kayleigh89

Hey ladies,

Just thought i would pop back here and let you all know that i now have an answer for looosing my little boy in May at 24 weeks.

Well the placenta was showing clots,and small in size.Which caused my angel to stop growing and he passed away from poor growth.

The tests i had done 2 months ago do show,that i suffer with an increase for my blood to clot :( They wanted to test again for this in December but as i have found out im pregnant they cant test.

There now going to put me on 75mg of Aspirin as well as 40mg of Enoxaparin (a blood thinner) As they cannot test me for my blood again,There not taking any risks and putting me on it incase i do suffer all the time. 

Thanks for reading,Big loves n hugs!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## SabrinaKat

I saw your other thread under m/c (I think). I am glad that you have an answer, which may help you feel a little better....

best wishes


----------



## Hellylou

This sounds very hopeful for you. If you can explain it, it can be treated, and hopefully prevented from happening again, so that is positive.

Best of luck to you! x


----------



## kayleigh89

SabrinaKat said:


> I saw your other thread under m/c (I think). I am glad that you have an answer, which may help you feel a little better....
> 
> best wishes

Wasnt me hunni lols xx


----------



## daopdesign

at least you are getting treatment hun and congrats on your new pregnancy I'm sure you will be fine this time around x

I was also told my planceta had abnormal clots but they couldn't confirm whether this did actually cause my m/s so I guess I will never know.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am glad you got some answers. When I lost Ava her sample didn't grow so I will never know the cause, that hurts very deeply. I am so happy to see your pregnant :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish you so much love and luck . XOXOOXXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kayleigh89

Thank you all!! 

For making me still feel very,very welcome on this section,If anyone wants to chat,moan,anything at any time or has any questions....I'm always here 24/7 lols.

I so wish you all the very best in ur future's.I know how hard loosing our angel's can be but i promise you from the bottom of my heart things do get easier,With time! Promise xx

Much love to you all!! xxxxx


----------



## kayleigh89

Andypanda6570 said:


> I am glad you got some answers. When I lost Ava her sample didn't grow so I will never know the cause, that hurts very deeply. I am so happy to see your pregnant :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish you so much love and luck . XOXOOXXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So sorry babes :(

And thank you so so much :flower: :flower: :flower: xxxxxx


----------



## collie_crazy

I am glad you got some answers at last hun :hugs: And I am happy to hear that they are taking all the precautions they can to make sure you and LO are healthy and strong this time around! Good luck and keep us updated xx


----------



## jojo23

glad you got an answer hun and hope this pregnancy goes really happily and healthy for you xxxxx


----------



## kayleigh89

Thanks hunnie's!! xxx


----------



## filipenko32

So so sorry for your loss, I wish you all the best x x


----------



## kam78

Oooo Congrats CHicka!!!! :happydance:

I am so excited for the new baby coming!! I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers!!

I am also very relieved you have answers ... Now they can treat you and have a lil bundle of joy in your arms ...:kiss:

Best of Luck and you are always welcomed here:flower:

We're always here for ya!!!! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

REALLY happy for you that you have some answers and hopefully in time you'll get some sense of closure. So glad to hear you have an answer and some treatment in place, I'm sure everything will go well now x x x


----------



## Barneyboo

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## katie21188

That is great you now have an answer :thumbup: ...they can't tell us why we lost our twins..only that a membrane ruptured in my first twin Ella but we don't know why that happened :cry:
How far are you now? Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## kam78

Katie...

Oooo! I love both of your girls' names!! So beautiful!!! 

Xoxo


----------



## kayleigh89

Hey all im bk again,hope no1 minds :/

Im about 8 weeks next wednesday :) Got my 1st midwife apptmnt on Monday,Im on the injections now which im not enjoyin doing i look like a human dalmation covered in bruises! but it HAS to be done im affraid :(

Thanks all so so much for ur lovely comments!! U girls were stars when i was going threw pain with my Angel,I so do promise tho things do get easier in time and im always here if any1 needs a chat! Just pm anytime.

And i do really hope u all/some maybe joining me in Pregnancy forums soon!!

Lots of loves,hugs n kisses to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

